# Cerebral Carotids verus Cervical Carotids



## yjwallace (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to IR coding.  I am wondering if there are anatomical landmarks to determine whether cervical verus cerebral carotids angiograms are taken or both.  CPT codes  75676 and 75680 verus 75665 and 75671.  Or does it have to state in the report cervical carotids angiogram taken and cerebral carotids angiogram taken

Thanks,
Yolanda Wallace CPC-A, CPC-H-A


----------



## sgochoco (May 27, 2009)

*Cervical vs Cerebral*

The internal carotid is the vessel that goes up into the cerebral area. so an interpretation of the Internal carotid will be a Cerebral study. An interpretation of the Common Carotid will be Cervical.  If the report does not state either, you should be able to determine which study is performed by the interpretation mentioned above.


----------



## dhuston (May 27, 2009)

If I'm coding cerebral angiograms, generally speaking I'd like to see mention of some cerebral arteries.  But maybe the internal carotid is obstructed before it gets to cerebral arteries so they can't be seen.  I think the answer could vary depending on the situation.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## dpeoples (May 29, 2009)

yjwallace said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to IR coding.  I am wondering if there are anatomical landmarks to determine whether cervical verus cerebral carotids angiograms are taken or both.  CPT codes  75676 and 75680 verus 75665 and 75671.  Or does it have to state in the report cervical carotids angiogram taken and cerebral carotids angiogram taken
> 
> ...




Although the internal carotids can be considered cerebral/intracranial arteries, I do not consider an interpretation of those arteries alone enough to justify ctp 75665/75671. It all depends on what is documented. I consider interpretation of the internal carotids "cervical" unless other cerebral arteries are mentioned, especially the anterior cerebral or beyond.

I hope this helps.


----------

